# Kenpo Patch Collection..........



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 18, 2003)

Got a patch........ Well, lets see it.  If you have descriptions.... post those or links to them.
IKKO: http://www.geocities.com/ikkorg/patch-descriptions.htm
:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 18, 2003)

I do have to admit.  I like that patch Mr. C.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _*
> I do have to admit.  I like that patch Mr. C.   *



Thank You

:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Thank You
> 
> :asian: *



Welcome!


----------



## JD_Nelson (Apr 18, 2003)

is this a representation to Black and white dot focus?

Salute

JD


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *is this a representation to Black and white dot focus?
> 
> Salute
> ...



The full description is listed above in Mr. C's initial post 
but  here ya go .. 


The Dots: Represents WHITE & BLACK DOT FOCUS.  The WHITE DOT on a black 
                background is symbolic of limited awareness (attention is ONLY focused 
                on the "white dot") while unaware of other aspects that may exist (black). 
                The BLACK DOT on a white background is symbolic of expanded 
                awareness (attention is focused on the black dot to insure effectiveness) 
                however, attention is also taken into consideration to other important 
                circumstances that could be prevalent (white) (P) Form opposites or Yin & 
                Yang.  (2nd Brn) 


Tess  
I.K.K.O. Member


----------



## KENPOJOE (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Got a patch........ Well, lets see it.  If you have descriptions.... post those or links to them.
> :asian: *



Ok Dennis! Here's mine!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _*
> Is this a representation to Black and white dot focus?
> SaluteJD
> *



As Tess described, Yes it is..... And another "Kenpo Tool".  "eyebrows moving up and down"

:asian:


----------



## Bill Smith (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok Mr. C., 
Now where is my patch? just kidding, give you a call later.

Bill Smith


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's our Rough draft for our school's patch.. Have to clean it up and sharpen the edges..  
We wear the I.K.K.O. Patch on the front left of our gi's


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2003)

And here's how they look on my gi top


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2003)

Right sleeve of my gi


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 18, 2003)

Still has some of the coolest patches.
-MB


----------



## True2Kenpo (Apr 18, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

Just thought I would post our UPK Crest as well...

The patches that are posted are really great (Mr. C's, Mr. Rebello's and Mr. Seig's  

In a way, they show the evolution of Kenpo and how each of us view it and have built upon what Mr. Parker gave us.  Just really cool to see.

For the UPK Emblem description go to-

http://www.homestead.com/UnitedParkersKenpoUPK/Emblem.html 

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## KENPOJOE (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi Folks!
Here is a partial Collection of my kenpo patches 
http://groups.msn.com/UltimateKenpoAlliance/kenpopatchcollection.msnw
I have a couple hundreds patches from different forms of kenpo/kempo/chuan Fa/kwonbop and other arts!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _*
> Just thought I would post our UPK Crest as well...
> The patches that are posted are really great, they show the evolution of Kenpo and how each of us view it and have built upon what Mr. Parker gave us.  Just really cool to see.
> Respectfully,Joshua Ryer UPK Pittsburgh
> *


Exactly!!

Josh, thanks for putting yours up.....   Everybody put in your patch and descriptions.  Show you Kenpo Pride, evolution, unity, and ingenuity.

:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Apr 18, 2003)

Large collection of patches here:

http://www.pcwood.com/kenpo/patches/


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 18, 2003)

Here's the patch for the school I'm at, but you'd have to go to the web site for the description of it.

Scornavacco Family Karate 

Klondike (aka Chuck)


----------



## True2Kenpo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Exactly!!
> 
> Josh, thanks for putting yours up.....   Everybody put in your patch and descriptions.  Show you Kenpo Pride, evolution, unity, and ingenuity.
> ...



Your welcome Mr. C!!  Great post!!  

By the way, I love the I.K.K.O. patches.

Hope all is well and good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Here's our Rough draft for our school's patch.. Have to clean it up and sharpen the edges..
> We wear the I.K.K.O. Patch on the front left of our gi's   *




Tess and Seig, I really like your patch. I like that Tiger ALOT! Awesome. In my limited non kenpo opinion of course.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 18, 2003)

Agreed, cool looking tiger on that patch Seig   


 

Klondike (aka Chuck)


----------



## don bohrer (Apr 19, 2003)

Ok, I'll see your Kenpo patch and up the ante! Hey, I want one with a Dragon and Tiger on it.

Hey were did my patch go?


----------



## don bohrer (Apr 19, 2003)

Let me try this one more time.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 19, 2003)

www.kenpo2000.com


----------



## lonekimono (Apr 19, 2003)

Hello dennis here is mine

                 yours in kenpo


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 19, 2003)

Keep 'em coming..... Maybe Kaith will start a Patch Collection Section.... I would like to see Patches from all different martial arts studios also.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 19, 2003)

That's a good variety of patches. It neat to see the different ideas people have.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth_*
> It neat to see the different ideas people have.
> *



Agreed!!!!!!

:asian:


----------



## KenpoDave (Apr 20, 2003)

My school patch is my avatar over there on the left...


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 21, 2003)

Here is the one I am wearing now.

-Michael


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Here is the one I am wearing now.
> 
> -Michael *



Not a bad lookin patch...looks vaguely familiar...LOL..Just kidding!  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes, John wanted to move back to something more reminescent of the original IKKA patch he wore.  The differences are the 3-diminsional aspect, a more representative Universal Pattern instead of just the circle with cardinal directions, and a different tiger and dragon, and of course the shape returned from the AKKS to the current rendition.   

-Michael


----------



## True2Kenpo (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Here is the one I am wearing now.
> 
> -Michael *



Mr. Billings,

I do like the patch alot!!  Is Mr. Sepulveda still a part of the A.K.K.S.?

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 21, 2003)

Yes, he is still AKKS, but allows dual membership.  You have to talk to him to get more info.  The AKTS is by invitation only, so I doubt if you get lots of information regarding it without talking to Mr. Sepulveda directly.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _*
> Here is the one I am wearing now.   -Michael
> *



I agree, I like the return to the outer shape....... I never left it.   LOL.

:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's a .gif of the AKKI crest.  The Patch actually looks alot better, especially on a black gi.  There is a lot of detail packed into certain areas.  Mr. Parker's initials are a part of the patch design.  They are difficult to see without someone pointing the way or without knowing where to look, but easy to find once you know the answer, Kind of like kenpo.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 23, 2003)

There is a very cool description of the symbolism of the AKKI crest here:

http://www.akki.com/articles/crest.html


----------



## True2Kenpo (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *Here's a .gif of the AKKI crest.  The Patch actually looks alot better, especially on a black gi.  There is a lot of detail packed into certain areas.  Mr. Parker's initials are a part of the patch design.  They are difficult to see without someone pointing the way or without knowing where to look, but easy to find once you know the answer, Kind of like kenpo. *



Kenpo Yahoo,

I really like the layout of the AKKI Crest.  Very similar to Mr. Parker's patch, but a nice, new sharp look!  Awesome patch.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## satans.barber (May 1, 2003)

I got hold of ours. Notice the ironic lack of a dragon, hehe!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by satans.barber_*
> Notice the ironic lack of a dragon.
> *



Yeah, why is that?  & what does it say in the writing?

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (May 3, 2003)

Honestly, I have no idea why there's no dragon, it just made me chuckle when I saw there wasn't one! I'd not seen that patch until the other day, because although it's our official one it's not on any of our uniforms at the moment.

The kanji on teh image aren't clear, but they're the same as the ones down the left of the other club logo, which I have scanned and attatched as an image - can anyone read them?

Once I get hold of it we're going to see about getting some proper cloth patches made, which we don't have at the moment. Our whole uniform ordering system is a bit of a mess, but my instructor told me the other night that he's having a year off (nice timing I know...but it's not his fault), so me and Dave are taking over the running of the club and we're going to try and get the ordering running a bit more smoothly if we can. 

Also, after talking about club colours, Sensei Cawood has now decided we're going back to red bottoms and black tops, like it used to be, which only makes this ordering situation even harder (we'd just found a source of good quality, black trousers!).

Ian.


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 3, 2003)

hi barber!
the writing reads "spirit of the drgaon and tiger" but there is no dragon on the patch,hence, dennis's statement!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## satans.barber (May 3, 2003)

Ah, yes, I should have checked to see if it was that really! I can recognise the 'Kempo Karate' kanji, but not those ones by sight.

I think there _is_ a dragon above the kanji, but it's so tiny I can't see it properly. I shall have to have a closer look when I get the proper graphic on disk.

Ian.


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 3, 2003)

Dear Ian,
there is indeed a tiny dragon atop the kanji of the crest. tiny dragon and BIG TIGER!
LOL!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## satans.barber (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I got hold of ours. Notice the ironic lack of a dragon, hehe! *



I've touched this graphic up by hand (for the new website), looks a lot better now! What a tedious job though! :


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 21, 2003)

This is the original patch design on which some of the generic Kenpo patches were based.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 21, 2003)

Cannot attach file...logic and memory failing...danger Will Robinson!

New at this (and it shows),
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 22, 2003)

And here is my school's patch from the early 80's...


----------



## kenmpoka (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *And here is my school's patch from the early 80's... *


What is the meaning of the first Kanji in your patch? I have seen it in "Secrets of Chinese karate" as well. Thank you.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 25, 2003)

I believe the characters form "kai shou", "to open the hand".  This is used to signify teaching.  At least if memory serves.  Please correct me if it does not.:asian: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 3, 2008)

My patch. 

Edit: Explanation is 14 pages long, suffice it to say every part has multiple meanings. Trademark pending final stages with USPTO.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 3, 2008)

I found this old thread and had to resurrect it cause I like patches.


----------



## RevIV (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is our school patch


----------



## RevIV (Jan 3, 2008)

My teachers Patch





 The colors are slightly off- the mountain top is gray and there are three colors in the sky.


----------



## LawDog (Jan 4, 2008)

My schools first patch, rarly 70's, and todays patch.


----------



## jamz (Jan 13, 2008)

So, what are patches for?  Are they only in nen/mpo, or do other styles wear them?  Do you have to wear them?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 13, 2008)

jamz said:


> So, what are patches for? Are they only in nen/mpo, or do other styles wear them? Do you have to wear them?


 
The patches tend to indicate individual schools, lineages, or organizations.  Mr. Parker had a fairly elaborate patch system that he laid out, and many of his students have continued in that tradition, others of his students don't.  Our school is very informal about patches, those of us who wear them usually just wear a single school patch.

I would say most systems out there that wear a dogi have some sort of patch or embroidery.

Lamont


----------



## jamz (Jan 13, 2008)

Gotcha, thanks.  I was wondering what the significance was.


----------



## Clapping_tiger (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is a work in progress, I am not happy with how the wording on the bottom looks so will probably change that, but here is a patch I am working on for our uniforms. 




Any input would be great, but keep in mind my skills as a graphic artist are pretty much nill.


----------



## Shodan (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a picture of our new school patch design.  A very good friend of mine developed it for us.  The first ones should be hot off the press in a few weeks- we are in the process of ordering them.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Apr 13, 2008)

Wewt. Mine completed trademark registration. Now I can put a ® on it somewhere.


----------

